# Opvangen



## Chimel

Over de angst bij medewerkers als er veranderingen op til zijn kom ik volgende zin tegen:
"Als leiding moet je die angst opvangen en mensen een gevoel van veiligheid geven".

Niet gemakkelijk voor mij om goed te begrijpen en te vertalen...

Aan welk ander werkwoord zou je denken als je "opvangen" moest vervangen?
"De angst opvangen": wat moet je dan concreet doen?

Alvast heel vriendendelijk bedankt voor elk inzicht !


----------



## Peterdg

Het is een beetje onduidelijk wat er bedoeld wordt: in deze context kan "opvangen" volgens mij twee dingen betekenen:

1) opmerken (van Dale: "met het gehoor tot zich nemen")
2) ondersteuning bieden: van Dale verwoordt het zo: "bij overgang in een nieuwe situatie ondersteuning bieden en helpen zich aan te passen".

Wat de auteur bedoelt, kan ik natuurlijk niet weten.

In een van de voorbeelden, vertaalt de van Dale NL-FR het als "parer". Misschien kan dat helpen?


----------



## Chimel

Hartelijk dank, Peter ! Goed om te weten dat het niet alleen voor mij wat onduidelijk is.

"Parer" is zeker een optie, ik had er aan gedacht. "Parer à un danger" zou Ok zijn voor "een gevaar opvangen", maar "parer à la peur" klinkt wat raar voor mij. Ik blijf zoeken...


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is zowat een stijlbloempje inderdaad. Je kan eigenlijk geen angst opvangen, wel mensen die angst hebben. Het is een foute metonymie, vind ik. 

"Opvangen" leg ik soms uit via de letterlijke betekenis: 
1. Ik kan een (gegooide, vallende, ...) bal *opvangen*. Ik zorg dat hij niet op de grond belandt. Zoals een *vangnet *vallende acrobaten opvangt. 
2. Opvangen gebruiken wij dan figuurlijk voor mensen die je op een of andere manier "zwak" zijn, zodat ze niet "vallen", hulpeloos achterblijven: *kinderopvang, vluchtelingenopvang*, .... Het impliceert dus ook zorg (terwijl _onthalen_ die situatie in principe zou de-problematiseren: gewoon _accueil, _maar doordat onthaal enige warmte biedt, vooral figuurlijk natuurlijk, komt 'opvang' in de buurt).  

Extra-betekenis: _*een schok opva*_*ngen*, in de zin van incasseren en eigenlijk ook neutraliseren... 

Volgens mij sluit "angst opvangen" (?) daarbij aan. Maar misschien kan je het toch iets letterlijker interpreteren (dan als metonymie): je moet de angst toelaten, verwelkomen, en die niet links laten liggen of laten vallen; je moet er iets mee doen. Maar als ik de eindredactie zou moeten doen, zou ik echt overleggen of het niet beter kan. 

_*Parer à *_*lijkt mij niet geschikt.* Het gaat niet om afweren, bijna integendeel (_pareren _kennen wij ook bij een aanval). Het gaat net om die angst toelaten, maar wel met de idee van er iets mee doen, maar pas in tweede instantie. Denk ik toch. Het is een staaltje van de ietwat modieuze zorgtaal, met veel invoelen, tegemoetkomen, verwerken, enz.


----------



## ThomasK

Niet uitgesloten, maar mij lijkt  "opvangen" niet zo concreet: angst opvangen lijkt mij veeleer tolereren, niet afwijzen...


----------



## marrish

Zoals Peterdg zegt, 'ondersteuning rond die angst geven' of er zoals ThomasK zegt ruimte aan bieden; dit komt naar mijn buikgevoel uit het Engels 'to accommodate'. Zo komt 'opvangen' sterk over als een letterlijke vertaling van 'accommodate'. Misschien is het een semantische contaminatie (?).  Voor het Frans, _amortir_ (??)


----------



## ThomasK

Lijkt mij een heel goeie associatie, Marrish, die "*accommodate*: een plaats geven. Maar "amortir" zou "dempen" betekenen (_amortisseur _= schokdemper). Dat vind ik niet hetzelfde: dat ga je de angst al te lijf, terwijl je bij "opvangen" de angst toelaat, verwelkomt...


----------

